# Tổng Hợp các Thực Đơn Ăn Dặm Kiểu Nhật Cực Ngon vinamilk thế giới ăn dặm



## thegioiandam123 (22/10/18)

*Thực Đơn Ăn Dặm Kiểu Nhật Cho Bé 4,5,6 vinamilk* Tháng. 3. Nên cho bé ăn dặm thời điểm nào trong ngày. Nên cho bé vào ghế có tựa lưng ngả ra tư thế nửa nằm nửa ngồi cho bé ăn. Khi nào bé ngồi vững thì dựng thẳng lưng ghế lên. Bé sẽ học cắn thức ăn bằng những chiếc răng cửa của mình. Khi bé được trên dưới 1 tuổi, cho bé tự ăn càng nhiều càng tốt. Qua thống kê được chúng tôi tìm hiểu thì có rất nhiều phụ huynh đã tìm kiếm trên Google để tìm hiểu về phương pháp *ăn dặm kiểu Nhật tai website vinamilk.com.vn* thú vị này.

Hơn nữa, trẻ còn được cho ăn từ trạng thái lỏng tới đặc, mịn tới loãng nữa. Khi ăn có thể xúc 1 thìa cháo trắng ăn trước, sau đó xúc 1 thìa cà rốt nghiền. Cháo: Nấu theo tỷ lệ 1 gạo : 4 nước, sau tăng độ đặc của bột bằng cách thay đỗi tỷ lệ (1 gạo : 3 nước). Vì thức ăn được nấu mềm nên bé có thể nhai bằng lợi. Sau đó vớt cà chua giá đỗ nghiền nhuyễn, nước luộc để uống cuối bữa ăn.

Việc ăn uống một cách khoa học, cân đối từ những năm đầu đời sẽ hỗ trợ cho sự phát triển thể chất và tinh thần của trẻ một cách toàn diện, giai đoạn này quyết định đến thói quen và khả năng ăn uống sau này của trẻ. Khi được 9 - 11 tháng tuổi, nhiều bé đã bắt đầu biết nhai, dùng lưỡi đè nát thức ăn. Bạn có thể hầm mềm một số loại rau củ, rồi thái nhỏ để bé nhai, nuốt dễ dàng.

Vì thế, nếu mẹ đã biết được khi nào cho bé ăn váng sữa là hợp lý, mẹ cũng nên cho bé ăn váng sữa ngay sau khi ăn sáng mà không sợ bé bị đầy bụng hay không hấp thu được. Tuần đầu bé ăn cháo trắng được nấu theo tỉ lệ 1:10. Nếu cho bé ăn bổ sung quá sớm, có thể dẫn đến nguy cơ trẻ giảm bú sữa mẹ, tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh, giảm sức đề kháng, khó tiêu hóa thức ăn. Vì vậy, thức ăn được nấu mềm sao cho bé có thể nhai bằng lợi (độ mềm như chuối là vừa).

Lượng ăn là không đáng kể, mục đích chỉ là để tập, cho bé quen với thìa, quen với vị lạ, quen với thức ăn đặc hơn sữa một chút. Khi bé được 7 - 8 tháng, bé có xu hướng thích ăn trộn các loại thức ăn với nhau. Bạn vẫn có thể kham khảo thêm *thực đơn ăn dặm kiểu Nhật VINAMILK *tuổi để có thêm nhiều kiến thức chăm sóc trẻ. Các loại trái cây cho bé tráng miệng, thay vì nạo nhuyễn, bạn nên cắt thành dạng dài để tập cho bé cầm, tự cắn ăn. Việc này giúp bé dần biết cách tự điều chỉnh cắn miếng trái cây như thế nào để có thể nhai, nuốt dễ dàng.

Giai đoạn này bé đã có phản ứng về việc thích hoặc không thích ăn dặm rồi, chẳng hạn bé sẽ quay mặt, xua tay hoặc nhè thức ăn ra nếu thấy không hợp khẩu vị… Hoặc bé có vẻ thích thú hơn với việc tự mình ăn, mẹ nên để 1 đĩa đồ ăn bên cạnh cho bé tự giác hoàn thành khẩu phần của mình. Khi mới bắt đầu, trẻ có thể thấy khó khăn trong việc nhai với một số loại thức ăn như thịt- nguồn cung cấp sắt chủ yếu.

Bé nhai thức ăn mềm bằng răng, dù bé chưa đủ răng. Chị vui lòng gởi file tập ăn dặm cho em với. Tôi chưa bao giờ căng thẳng với những bữa ăn của con như nhiều bà mẹ than phiền vì bé rất hào hứng. Người Nhật cho bé ăn dặm khi bé đã sẵn sàng tinh thần ăn dặm. Mình cho con ăn kiểu Nhật, đến giờ con vào bàn ăn (không ngồi bàn là không ăn gì nữa hết) sau đó không có tivi, không hát hò làm trò gì cho con cả. Vừa ăn, mình vừa trò chuyện với con, rồi giải thích đây là món gì, màu gì… cho con.

Mẹ đút được thìa cháo nào là con phun phì phì thìa ấy. Bà đút sữa cho ăn thì Mun há miệng như chim non. Trong khi đó giữa bữa sáng và bữa chiều bé cũng ăn cả sữa chưa, hoa quả,…(Mình chỉ đề cập đến ăn cháo, chứ ko đề cập đến ăn sữa). Trẻ Nhật Bản khỏe mạnh, bền bỉ và có tính tự lập cao. Với thực đơn ăn dặm đa dạng và hấp dẫn, bé Ken nhà chị Ngân rất hợp tác, thậm chí là rất háo ăn nên tăng cân đều, chị Ngân được mọi người khen nức nở.


----------

